

Ask HN: Grad Students: How much of your time is spent building datasets? - agibsonccc

I&#x27;m running a pilot project with my former university faculty as a client. Datasets I&#x27;ve been told are a huge problem with regards to man hours.<p>Disregarding data that comes from sensors and the like, how much time is spent collecting data from other sources?<p>My current test case are patent applications. I want to get out of the echo chamber a bit and get some external feedback.<p>I know how to automate data collection to answer questions like that and was wondering what other pains might be out there.<p>Thanks!
======
agibsonccc
I'd appreciate any feedback possible. I know dataset building can be a pain
that would be best left to software (obviously accuracy plays a huge factor
here, but done right: could be huge)

